# Server überlastet ?



## pyro (25. Mai 2011)

Wie kann es sein das Nachts um 3 Uhr der Server überlastet ist?

Passiert ist das mir heute nacht, ich konnte kein Bild, keine Seite ... nichts mehr ansehen.


Sind denn auf dem Server wo dieses Forum liegt noch viele andere Dinge die Nachts starken Trafic verursachen?


----------



## Dr.J (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Server überlastet*

Um diese Uhrzeit laufen unsere täglichen Backups. Die müssen irgendwann ja mal laufen. Wer ist denn auch um 3 Uhr noch online. :? Müßt ihr ned mal schlafen?


----------



## Mulmig (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Server überlastet*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Um diese Uhrzeit laufen unsere täglichen Backups. Die müssen irgendwann ja mal laufen. Wer ist denn auch um 3 Uhr noch online. :? Müßt ihr ned mal schlafen?



...ich zum Beispiel...c
tagsüber im Garten und im Teich,
nachts Knowhow bunkern...
tja, Leute gibt's...:smoki

Grüßle,
Anna


----------



## pyro (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Server überlastet*

Das Leben ist so kurz, das will ich doch nicht verschlafen....


----------



## techerridu (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Server überlastet*

:smoki Was is - war was - wer weckt mich mitten in der Nacht...


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Server überlastet*

..immer diese PC-Freaks da...


----------



## Dr.J (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Server überlastet*

ähm Daniel. Falscher Thread


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Server überlastet*

Ist mir gerade schon aufgefallen


----------



## animei (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Server überlastet*

Ich hatte gerade einen Beitrag geschrieben, ging auf antworten und es hieß "Server überlastet". Mein Beitrag ist jetzt nicht mehr da , ich hab aber keine Lust, ihn nochmal zu schreiben.


----------



## Joachim (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Server überlastet*

Guten Morgen Anita,

wie Jürgen schon schrieb - irgendwann müssen wir die Backups laufen lassen.  Und um so wenige User wie möglich bei der Forenbenutzung zu stören muss es zu einer Zeit sein, wo kaum jemand online ist.
Ich müsste nochmal genau nachschaun, aber ich meine grob zwischen 3:00 und 5:30 ist schlicht ne ungünstige Zeit, da dann die tgl. Backups laufen bzw. auch die wöchentlichen und monatlichen. Wodurch es an manchen Tagen nur kurz und an anderen Tagen etwas länger dazu kommen kann, das der Server mit den Backups ausgelastet ist.
Es sind immerhin etliche Gigabyte, die da des Nachts komprimiert und gesichert werden müssen.

Edit:
Übrigens war dein Beitrag nicht zwingend weg - mit einem klick auf "Zurück" im Browser wäre er wieder da gewesen und du hättest ihn speichern können um ihn später nochmal zu posten. Aber das vergess ich auch gern mal, hinterher ist man immer schlauer.


----------

